# Right angle drill



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been thinking about replacing my newer Milwaukee hole hawg for a few months. I have been thinking this because it has grabbed a few hidden nails afew times and even though I avoided injury I am concerned that one of these times my luck will run out. I always use it anticipating i may get a nail so i brace it. I have been deciding between the Dewalt that is identical to the hole hawg but with a clutch or the regular right angle by Dewalt. The reason I prefer Dewalt over Milwaukee is that I have had good luck with Dewalt and over the past few months bad luck with milwaukee. When I had an issue with a Dewalt cordless drill they replaced it no questions asked even though it was passed warrantee. Milwaukee more or less said go way way and buy another when my hole hawg died with a 1 inch speed bore bit. Just wondering what fellow plumbers use to help with my decision. I learned on the right angle not the hole hawg.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Milwaukee super hawg ... Best right angle drill. More power than dewalt.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Milwaukee hole Hawg all the way.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

Dewalt timber Wolf I still have one of the original black and Decker timber wolf's before they repackaged it in dewalt


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the timber wolf, the Milwaukee is more powerful. I feel the Milwaukee is too much liability for me. I've seen too many helpers yanked off ladders and slapped in the face by them. I don't need a helper breaking part of his person and filing a workman's comp claim when it could be avoided with a adequate yet less powerful drill.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

My main gripe is there is no clutch with the old style hole hawg that's why I like the timber Wolf more but I have not tride the new style super hawg that looks just like the timber Wolf I also like dewalt vrs angle drill that is shaped like the Milwaukee hole hawg


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The Hole Hawg is a beast and I ran one for years, however it is an ass kicker if it gets away. I have been tossed off my share of ladders and whacked in the jaw, however I borrowed a buddies dewalt stud and joist drill with the clutch and what a world of difference, after 4 knee surgeries the last thing I enjoy is being tossed from a ladder. The power difference was negligible had no problem running a 4-5/8" self feed bit through 3 stacked 2x6 for 4" stack the clutch engages quickly with no wrist snap. I believe the smaller version similar to the hole hawg has the clutch as well. The next job I get where I truly need to run one I will just pick up a dewalt


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a dewalt dw124. I also use my dewalt 1/2" corded impact. I use a "cowan chuck". 4" bit with one hand easily.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Get the Dewalt DW124 (Timberwolf clone). 

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/drills-12-specialty-drills-dw124.aspx

or

Makita Sidewinder

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=DA4031


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i have had a black and decker timberwolf for over 20 years still going strong.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the Milwaukee 3107. I always use self feed bits/hole saws and haven't had a problem drilling through anything. Yes, gotta be careful....lots of torque.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We use the Timberwolf. Unfortunately, when the tool belongs to the boss and not the man they don't last as long as some of yours have. Took a half dozen of them to the repair guy earlier this year and he said each could be fixed (for $200). I'd rather spend $330 on a new one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a certain position in which a holehawg can be held that when it hangs, you punch yourself in the jaw and take an unexpected nap in an attic.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the hole hawg is the best tool they make and you will not be happy with a wimpier brand....

I have almost broke my wrist with mine , and I am keenly aware of my jaw and  the handle or bar grip on the hole hawg....... just be on the top of a ladder and let it smack you once in the face.....and find yourself down on the floor:yes::laughing:



of course, you realise that you are not supposed to try to hit nails with your hole hawg.... 

 it totally sestroys the drill bits:laughing:...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> There is a certain position in which a holehawg can be held that when it hangs, you punch yourself in the jaw and take an unexpected nap in an attic.


There are those more than occasional hidden 16p nails and knots on jacks and outside walls


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Only use your left hand fir the trigger and bace the drill against the studs and you will be fine. 

Funny watching new guys get knocked around with the hole hawg


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think the Dewalt right angle is the way to go for me. I only use 2 1/8, 2 9/16 and a 5 hole saw in the hole hawg. I cut all stacks in with a sawzall. I was first shown on the right angle and I prefer them over holehawg.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Also try the 1 tooth of 3 tooth drill bits. Works damm good.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Thanks for the input. I think the Dewalt right angle is the way to go for me. I only use 2 1/8, 2 9/16 and a 5 hole saw in the hole hawg. I cut all stacks in with a sawzall. I was first shown on the right angle and I prefer them over holehawg.


So in other words you hack in your stacks

Get the wolf or the super hawg. They both kick ass


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually use a hole saw to trace out the plate then cut out the circle. Just the way I was tought.. I used a self feed 3 5/8 once, put the handle against the stud then it grabbed a hidden nail. Broke the stud and the handle. So I just thought the little extra time it takes to cut them in is nothing if I get injured. I am also a perfectionist so when I cut it it is perfect.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess ill be buying the dewalt.I really like the slip clutch.I desire the safety.I can't afford to break a wrist or get hurt.if Im unable to make a living, I mine aswell just be a bum


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> There are those more than occasional hidden 16p nails and knots on jacks and outside walls


The only bad part for me was my apprentice sitting there when I woke up.

Meh, just another in the long list of derailments my ego train has taken over the years. :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The only bad part for me was my apprentice sitting there when I woke up. Meh, just another in the long list of derailments my ego train has taken over the years. :laughing:


Was he holding an empty water bottle?


----------

